# Windows lässt sich nicht neu installieren (Festplatte nicht formatierbar)



## Fabian Frank (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit Windows... Naja.

Ich wollte neuerdings die Festplatte formatieren - da mit der Zeit alles langsamer wurde, die VIren und Trojaner sich gehäuft haben und nichts mehr richtig funktioniert - und anschließend Windows XP neu installieren. Das ging schonmal nicht, kurz nach der Hardware-Untersuchung kam die Meldung:

"Die Datei aocz3nc8.sys konnte nicht gefunden werden... Das Setup wird abgebrochen..."

Ich kann auch nichts mehr booten, jetzt erscheint nur noch - und das trotz leerer Laufwerke - die Auswahl der zu bootenden Betriebssysteme. Obwohl ich ja nur eins habe, nummer 2, die angezeigt wird bei der Auswahl ist das Setup...

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, die Festplatte irgendwie zu formatieren?
Egal ob durch DOS oder sonstiges, ich kriege es nur nicht hin, DOS von CD zu booten, alles was am Anfang erscheint ist die Auswahl der Betriebssysteme... 

Grüße und Danke,

Fabian


----------



## PC Heini (10. Dezember 2008)

Grüss Dich

Frage 1; Im Bios ist die Bootreihenfolge umgestellt? ( 1. CD, 2. HD, 3. Floppy wenn vorhanden ). 
Frage 2; Ist es eine IDE HD oder ne SATA?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Dezember 2008)

Mein persönliches Lieblingstool zum Partitionieren und Formatieren (zumindestens wenn man etwas grafisches möchte) ist gparted. Bei gparted handelt es sich um ein OpenSource Tool, das unzählige Dateisysteme unterstützt, d.h. vergrößern, verkleinern und natürich löschen, erstellen und verschieben kann.

Du findest unter gparted @ sourceforge.net eine LiveCD zum Download. Wenn du das Iso auf eine CD brennst und von selbiger bootest löschst du einfach die Partitionen auf der Festplatte, die du nicht mehr benötigst und erstellst gleich eine neue NTFS-Partition für XP auf die du dann dein XP installieren kannst.


----------



## victorvox (14. Dezember 2008)

Fabian Frank hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein Problem mit Windows... Naja.
> 
> ...




hallo, ich denke, das es ein problem vom speicher ist. (arbeitsspeicher) in der aktuellen ct zeitung ist eine gute recover cd dabei, darunter auch ein speichertest programm. das klingt meiner meinung sehr danach. (entweder speicher oder dein rechner wird zu warm, cpu ect?)


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo victorvox,

als neues Mitglied unserer Community möchte ich dich mit unserer Netiquette bekannt machen, und dich darum bitten, gemäß dem Punkt 15, in deinen Forenbeiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten, vielen Dank! 

mfg Maik


----------



## victorvox (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, das werde ich machen...danke...


----------

